# Shaolin Throws Needle thru Glass sheet bursts balloon



## Kickass Will

What do you make of this video...

http://www.woma.tv/movies/23X/incredible-needle-thru-glass-bursts-a-balloon.html

I've not seen anyone else do it.


----------



## clfsean

Stunt fu... not bad, but not all that. I've seen a guy from Hong Kong throw a bamboo chop stick picked out by an audience member thru a piece of plywood at about 12 feet. Multiple times.


----------



## Kickass Will

I, too, have seen and filmed a guy throwing an ordinary chop stick through plywood albeit at about 5 ft.  This shaolin monk threw the needle clean through the glass without shattering it and with sufficient power to burst a balloon.  For me it is easily up their with the guy I saw throw the chop sticks.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Stunt fu... not bad, but not all that. I've seen a guy from Hong Kong throw a bamboo chop stick picked out by an audience member thru a piece of plywood at about 12 feet. Multiple times.


 
Stunt fu...I like that


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

I don't buy it at all.
I like how the Balloon popped on its own before he even threw anything... so they had to blow up another balloon and go again... 
ya didn't happen.


----------



## clfsean

Xue Sheng said:


> Stunt fu...I like that



Feel free to use it...


----------



## Carol

Have the dude in the toga yell and throw the needle at the glass so the guy doing the popping knows the timing between the yell and the clink of the glass, then throw another needle and pop the balloon to disguise the clink of the glass.  

Boring trick IMO.  I'd rather watch Penn and Teller.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJNYvJpgusA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eJNYvJpgusA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]

[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eW_97D0hLBc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eW_97D0hLBc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]

[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gET0i2zailA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gET0i2zailA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## searcher

I saw a video of a guy a few years ago that had supposedly been handed down the families secret needle throwing style.    His family was supposedly highly sought after assassins.    And the same thing is stated by the wonderful Ashida Kim.

*eyes rolling for another hour*    *sarcasm will be shut off when eyes stop rolling*


----------



## redantstyle

> Stunt fu... not bad, but not all that. I've seen a guy from Hong Kong throw a bamboo chop stick picked out by an audience member thru a piece of plywood at about 12 feet. Multiple times.




plywood?!?

had to be ultra thin, or some kind of trick.  

otherwise, that is pretty much superhuman.


----------



## jks9199

Nope, it's physics.  Just like a straw can penetrate a telephone pole, under the right circumstances.


----------



## Kickass Will

Even more impressive YouTube footage.  The detail is in the high speed filming...  cool


----------



## JDenver

It doesn't matter to me whether he actually did it or not.  It was thought of and put to video, and so the idea was transmitted.  

The idea is beautiful, alive, and human.  Who cares if it 'really happened'.


----------



## clfsean

redantstyle said:


> plywood?!?
> 
> had to be ultra thin, or some kind of trick.
> 
> otherwise, that is pretty much superhuman.



Not thin... no trick... just high velocity on impact


----------



## ShelleyK

Did you know he was on Bruce Lee~the legend last night?


----------



## geezer

JDenver said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether he actually did it or not.  It was thought of and put to video, and so the idea was transmitted.
> 
> The idea is beautiful, alive, and human.  Who cares if it 'really happened'.



Are you for real? _Of course it matters_. A _true expert_ displays true skill and amazes us with his accomplishment.  A_ magician_ tricks you, and dares you to figure out his trick. That's his expert skill, and that's legit too. But if someone pulls a parlor trick and then passes it off as the real thing, that's _fraud_. It demeans the martial arts and it cheapens real displays of talent.


BTW, after seeing the additional clips posted by Bill, it sure looks like this is the real thing. Definitely cool. I just wouldn't want to be the guy holding the glass in the first clip. If it shatters (as it did in one of the other clips) you could get cut up pretty good.


----------



## JDenver

geezer said:


> Are you for real? _Of course it matters_. A _true expert_ displays true skill and amazes us with his accomplishment.  A_ magician_ tricks you, and dares you to figure out his trick. That's his expert skill, and that's legit too. But if someone pulls a parlor trick and then passes it off as the real thing, that's _fraud_. It demeans the martial arts and it cheapens real displays of talent.



It demeans the martial art.  It doesn't demean the beauty of human potential, which is the central idea of the trick/feat.

Plus I'm not for real.


----------



## MA-Caver

Myth busters tested the idea that a straw could penetrate a telephone pole. 
They had to fire one at roughly super high velocity (using high pressure air cannon) ... nearly twice that of a hurricane before the straw was able to penetrate a sheet of plywood. 
For a human to do it... well. I can see with a chopstick because it's thicker, harder and narrow enough... provided the throw has 1. the power behind it to get enough velocity and 2. the throw is accurate enough where the end of the chopstick will hit the board just right to penetrate... 
I've done it with kitchen knives but after many throws and lots of dents in the wood. Granted a kitchen knife is metal and thinner and has a sharpened point ... Tossing chopsticks at a cardboard box I've achieved the same effect... just never with plywood. But I think it's do-able. 

Now with the needle through glass... hmm... I am finding it hard to swallow even with video evidence and high speed camera footage to show it all. 
If true then the man has put A LOT of practice in to it. 
Kinda like that guy who can draw/fire/holster a gun faster than the eye can blink.


----------



## Hollywood1340

My biggest issue with MB's is they try and "prove" things that have in fact happen. When they are unable to duplicate it, they call it "busted". Something is wrong with that.


----------



## Tensei85

MA-Caver said:


> Myth busters tested the idea that a straw could penetrate a telephone pole.
> They had to fire one at roughly super high velocity (using high pressure air cannon) ... nearly twice that of a hurricane before the straw was able to penetrate a sheet of plywood.
> For a human to do it... well. I can see with a chopstick because it's thicker, harder and narrow enough... provided the throw has 1. the power behind it to get enough velocity and 2. the throw is accurate enough where the end of the chopstick will hit the board just right to penetrate...
> I've done it with kitchen knives but after many throws and lots of dents in the wood. Granted a kitchen knife is metal and thinner and has a sharpened point ... Tossing chopsticks at a cardboard box I've achieved the same effect... just never with plywood. But I think it's do-able.
> 
> Now with the needle through glass... hmm... I am finding it hard to swallow even with video evidence and high speed camera footage to show it all.
> If true then the man has put A LOT of practice in to it.
> Kinda like that guy who can draw/fire/holster a gun faster than the eye can blink.



Yea, I'm not sure but if you go to Shaolin they do that act for the tourist all the time. In fact its common.

All I know is I'm unable to do it lol!


----------



## ATC

This is easy to reproduce. You just need the hollywood candy glass. You know the kind of glass the make to break bottles over heads in fight sceans. That glass is made of sugar and really really thin.


----------

